# Lady Sonia



## charleymn

Hi, does anybody have any pictures of the M/V Lady Sonia that was owned by Thomas Watson Shipping Of Rochester Kent, I was seaman in her in 1956 but sadly have no pics of her and I am trying to gather together a collection of pics of all my previous ships, any help will be appreciated, thanks, Chas.


----------



## ajen

Hi Charlymn. I have various pics of Lady Sonia.Ex Polinaris IV, Dutch built. taken aground in R Orwell in early 60. My young brother was mate and I think the skippers name was dick.will look for pics and post soon. Ajen.


----------



## charleymn

Hi there,

Thanks for that I couldn't get pics anywhere, I think Skippers name was Richard Massey which ties in with what you are saying, what is your brother's name, I maybe know him, also let me know of any costs incurred for postage etc. kind regards Chas.


----------



## ajen

Hi Charlymn. Yes Dick Massey was Skipper,Bro is Chris Jenner,Bobby Tees also crew, most time in engine room. The Lady Sonia ran aground leaving Ipswich in ballast weather foggy, the pilot steering on compass placed her ashore due to compass error,ie the mast tackle parted on heaving up after painting it fell down onto the aft derrick ripping it and the crutch from the wheelhouse front.this upset the compass,Dick rang for full astern and as bobby reversed the engine a cylinder head parted company launced itself up through the skylight taking it away,returning back into the engine room just missing bobby,thus the ship remained stuck.reapairs took a couple of days,an entry in the local Ipswich paper read Seaman narrowly misses death. Bro told me this yesterday from his old memory.


----------



## charleymn

Hi again,

I think I May know a Chris Jenner but I definately knew Brian Jenner and Alan and I knew Alans brother but can't remember his name, my name is Charlie Hawkes by the way, I come from the Medway Towns and spent a few years in L&R trading co. in the barges so you may have heard of me, anyway thanks again, Chas. (just realised as you sign is as Ajen you must be Alen who I Knew well.) 01553691123


----------



## ajen

Hi charlie,yes its me Alan I remember when you had Naughton,Ernie Collins was mate and Ray Bloomfield was on Pepita with me,we lashed alongside loaded with cement for London on a fine summers day. Remember your first command in LRTCs Varuna arriving on your own at I.O.G. and when I went to sail in Knox my mate,a lad from a remand centre had done a bunk with my wallet so you crewed knox with me to Rochester so we could get some money for the voyage.That upset Mr Pope as Knox should have been in London for discharge but the missing lad was his protagee.


----------



## charleymn

Hi Alan, yes I realised it was you, I am 71 now so the old memory is not what it used to be but I bet we could talk for a good few hours over some of the events in LRTC, I don't suppose you would have any pics of the Link One, I was A.B. on her c1960 and I cant get any info, maybe you could post some barge photo's as I know you was a bit of a David Bailey of the shipping world, well I am glad I found you again after all these years so keep in touch, best regards, Chas. [email protected]


----------



## ajen

Hi Chas will E-Mail you


----------



## philip witts

I was in Lady Sonia with Capt Peter Herbert in 1964/5 he was a great master and a very knowledgeable man. Does anyone remember him. He was from Bude in Devon


----------



## charleymn

Hi AJ i recently tried emailing you and you must have changed your address, hope you are well Chas Hawkes


----------

